# A spiritual apparition seen when passed out?



## Pergamum (Nov 2, 2020)

A missionary I know reports a spirit being he refers to as the Owl Lady when he has hallucinated from malaria. She never comes in his dreams, but he may remember the visions more clearly then. This guy has passed out due to illness or high fever and has been in an altered mental state about 6 or 7 times the past decade and the Owl Lady has appeared to him 5 times, always giving him advice or telling him to do something. The more severe the fever, the longer the "lesson" or the "tour" given by this Owl Lady, who appears to be much like a "Spirit Guide" from shamanic traditions. She has large eyes maybe, but seems under a mask of skin and looks like the old paintings of pale-skinned mermaids. She can be scary. The descriptions of the hallucinations are bizarre and include sex and spirit children hatching in a pod in the sky (almost UFO-ish), and surgical things done also such as a probe into the brain or the opening of a rib to count the bones and to check for a mark on the guy's rib to make sure he is one of the special ones. 

Does this sound like crazy LSD stuff, induced by tropical fever. Or is this demonic activity? And if demonic why does she give good advice and comfort? And if angelic, why even appear, and why does she appear suddenly terrifying a times?


----------



## Andrew35 (Nov 2, 2020)

Whatever it is, thanks for providing rich material for my next several nightmares....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Ed Walsh (Nov 2, 2020)

Pergamum said:


> Or is this demonic activity? And if demonic why does she give good advice and comfort?



That can happen with demonic activity.

Acts 16:16 (KJV)
And it came to pass, as we went to prayer, a certain damsel possessed with a spirit of divination met us, which brought her masters much gain by soothsaying:


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 2, 2020)

It seems demonic. I would counsel him to pray, "Lord, please give me withal to say No to evil in my hallucinations - early on in them." With demonic activity in one's awareness it is important to ask the Lord for help, and in His name resist / command the apparitions to leave. Even while not experiencing this he should pray in Christ's name against the "Owl Lady" as against a demon.

Some folks frown at this sort of response, but for those _in_ it it's common spiritual sense.

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 2, 2020)

Demonic


----------



## Ben Zartman (Nov 2, 2020)

It may simply be that his fevered brain is dredging up all the "Twilight Zone" and X-files episodes he ever watched and collaging them into a bizarre miniseries. If he is a Christian, we know that neither height nor depth nor principalities nor powers, nor any sort of distress can separate him from the love of God. He should rest secure knowing that Christ died for him and not trouble himself about bad dreams in his lucid hours.


----------



## jw (Nov 2, 2020)

May be a bad bit of potato. Regardless, the identity of its origin is neither here nor there. Our duty is not to fully discern the secret things, but to take up those things revealed, that is to do all the words of God’s law. So, he may make use of these troubling dreams by measuring them against what God has required, and what God has forbidden, lamenting and confessing any sins he’s committed in relationship to these providences, crying out to the LORD that He might learn obedience such that these thorns in his side need not continue, yet praying for wherewithal should the LORD continue to send them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 2, 2020)

Steer a middle path. I wouldn't go all David Hume and just reject it because it is different. But I wouldn't over interpret it, either.


----------



## py3ak (Nov 2, 2020)

Pergamum said:


> And if demonic why does she give good advice and comfort?


"Satan transforms himself into an angel of light. Therefore it is no great thing if his ministers also transform themselves into ministers of righteousness." - 2 Corinthians 11:14-15


----------



## jwright82 (Nov 2, 2020)

BayouHuguenot said:


> Steer a middle path. I wouldn't go all David Hume and just reject it because it is different. But I wouldn't over interpret it, either.


I agree, there's no telling what it is. When I had menegietus and sepsis about 4 years ago my fever was so high they were dunking ice all over me. I was hallucinating like crazy, the doctors said I should be dead. In my hallucinations I was on an island being tied up by some guys and I kept escaping and was helping others escape but would get recaptured and start the process over again.

Anyway when I was trying to escape every time a voice would whisper in my ear like it was always right by my ear no matter how I turned my head and I could never see it. It was the most comforting and chilling voice I've ever heard in my life, I'll never forget it. It would constantly ask over and over again "why are fighting just die, just let go and die". I didn't know I was dying in my hallucinations but when I came out of it and was told I had been dying I immediately remembered the voice. How did it know I was dying and I didn't?

I believe he could be experiencing exactly what he claims. Prayer and strength is all that can get him through it. With God's help and grace I refused to die and here I am typing away on my phone. We worship a God of miracles who holds life and death in his hand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZackF (Nov 2, 2020)

Could be demonic. Maybe somebody here has dropped acid and can directly relate?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jwright82 (Nov 2, 2020)

ZackF said:


> Could be demonic. Maybe somebody here has dropped acid and can directly relate?


I used to do all kinds of drugs, LSD etc., but never anything experienced anything like that. I was a bad teenager.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JM (Nov 2, 2020)

The owl is a classic occult symbol of hidden wisdom or secret knowledge. The owl "sees through the dark," and carries secrets from the underworld. The thing in the vision is a distortion of God's creation being a mix of two, owl and man, but hints at transformation when you consider the hybrid creature and the surgical / anatomical aspects of the vision. Birth and rebirth are common themes in occult lore and ritual...

I'd say it's likely demonic and should be met with scripture and prayer. 

God is Sovereign.

jm

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 2, 2020)

JM said:


> The owl is a classic occult symbol of hidden wisdom or secret knowledge. The owl "sees through the dark," and carries secrets from the underworld. The thing in the vision is a distortion of God's creation being a mix of two, owl and man, but hints at transformation when you consider the hybrid creature and the surgical / anatomical aspects of the vision. Birth and rebirth are common themes in occult lore and ritual...
> 
> I'd say it's likely demonic and should be met with scripture and prayer.
> 
> ...



Bingo. I noticed that, too. That's why I didn't immediately write it off as "just seeing or imagining things."


----------



## earl40 (Nov 2, 2020)

I would chime in but....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JM (Nov 3, 2020)

I would be interested in more details about the description of the "Owl Lady." My first read through I had the impression it was "pazuzu."


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 3, 2020)

It sounds like his brain is recreating images (paintings movies etc) he has seen in his lifetime but distorting the images and the episodes of movies he's seen or other episodes in real life he's seen during his hallucinations. Whenever my patients hallucinate, the hallucinations are nearly always scary, (although, a small percent are not) and they contain things they have witness in real life at some point but those images are distorted (spiders covering the walls for example). I would have to hear what he deems "good advice" before I would agree that it's good advice, but possibly his brain is trying to control the crazy by inserting logical information within the hallucination.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JM (Nov 3, 2020)

I'm just a nobody but I wouldn't assume the overly rational conclusion that its just his mind playing tricks on him. Not without more info. Humans are spiritual as well as physical beings and the occult isn't so "occult" anymore, it's right out in the open.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

